# Anonimo Bracelet Project



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

Some of you may remember an earlier project I did using a Seiko oyster band.



It was cool and all but I felt it was a bit thin and cheap feeling.

So I started searching online for alternatives and I zeroed in on Android (22mm, good design, CHEAP).

This has a Panerai-ish design but everyone's using this design and it seemed a great fit for Anonimo.

Main thing is getting the end links to fit.



Good thing is the hole is big enough. Bad thing is it's SOLID so a LOT of grinding was required. Look at the difference:



Since I only have a 5in grinder, the curvature is shallower. So there's a gap. Major thing with the fit is addressed so the only thing left is slight detailing which I'll do once I get a 3inch bench grinder.



Overall I'm definitely pleased since this band fits the design MUCH better.







Watch feels 1000x more solid with this thing. Reminiscent of the classic nimo bracelet.

It's not perfect but I'll keep working the details to get the end link fit as close as I can.

Will post updates.

Thanks for reading!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Another bonus of me doing the fitting is that the lug bars go straight thru unlike with my old anonimo where it was a wrestling match to get the bracelet aligned so the lug bars will go out the other end. I actually broke or bent 2 bars that way.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, not bad at all for a 2nd attempt LOL!!! Bracelet actually looks to be widening at the lugs..Is it 24mm?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

torromoto said:


> Well, not bad at all for a 2nd attempt LOL!!! Bracelat actually looks to be widening at the lugs..Is it 24mm?


Thanks! It's actually 22mm all the way. Probably an optical thing.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScreenKiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice bracelet project

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ScreenKiller said:


> Nice bracelet project
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


Thanks!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I would purchase a die grinder. A lot smaller and there are a lot of different attachments for it. Plus they aren't that expensive.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I saw a combo grinder online. 3 inch stone, buffer, rotary tool. $60+ not bad

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's another pic from the side.



Pretty happy with how it turned out tho. I've seen other watches with worse gaps than this.



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great! You did a nice job.


----------



## ckhouse80 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bro, any web link to buy this bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ckhouse80 said:


> Bro, any web link to buy this bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get the watch from Amazon. It's an Android watch, I think it's called "Shuriken" or "Ninja"

Then you just need to modify the end links to fit the Anonimo.

For me it took a LOT of trial and error + a LOT of damage to the bracelet haha! So most likely a watchmaker can do far better work than me.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I must say, fit-wise I prefer this to the original.

1. It's got 4 micro adjusters. My old one had them but I recall it only had 2 holes so it never fit me right.










2. The end links make the band curve more downward. Wrapping around my wrist better.



Here's the original:

The bracelet sort of breaks at a sharp angle.



But what it lacks in comfort it definitely makes up for in the looks department!!!



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, this is as close as I can get it...passable I'd say. Already took off too much material so I'm gonna lay off and maybe try better on another bracelet, this time with the right grinder.







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Did a little dremmel work. Hehe couldn't resist.


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

Well executed! End links matched the case nicely!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

salvon said:


> Well executed! End links matched the case nicely!


Thanks! It's still not flush to the case but I've seen worse ones from the factory so I'm satisfied for now.

I'm going to get a 2nd bracelet and trying again now that I know the diameter. Less trial and error hopefully. Haha


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ericfeuer said:


> Very cool


Thanks mate!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Got the Mini Grinder and did a little modding and buffing. Should've gotten it a long time ago.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

DDDAmn! that looks good.


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

Not too bad at all (even though I'm a strap guy) love the simpler, cleaner case design work of the D-Date/Sailor Diver ....nice!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Well there's still a little gap left cause I held it wrong before while grinding but I think it's passable at this point.

And the lugs are raised up noticeably. But what the heck, omega lugs are the same.


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

That's amazing, looks really nice! Can't really pick on this! Good work!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

salvon said:


> That's amazing, looks really nice! Can't really pick on this! Good work!


Thanks mate!

I actually ordered a 2nd Android watch haha.

Now that I have the right equipment, I'm thinking I could get a better fit where the end link is flush to the case and lugs.

I had to take too much material the first time cause I was using a 5in then 4in grinding wheel. And I was holding it wrong so it took more out of the right side of the end link.

It's a shame nobody is making aftermarket bracelets for Anonimo. Their bracelets are almost non-existent already and way too pricey.

So far I've spent $350 including the 2nd android watch haha! Will likely sell the watch head so hopefully I can get a few bucks back for it.


----------

